# Boxed Wine 2012



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

I just realized I never posted photos of my boxed wine setup from 2012. I was pretty proud of this one. I rented an IV pole from a DME place (20 bucks for a month) and used mesh laundry bags for hanging the wine bags. Red was blood, white was fresh frozen plasma. I made labels by hand and everyone went nuts over it. I'd design one on the computer if I did it over again, but I did a totally different concept this year. Relatively cheap way to provide drinks for a large number of people. These were 3 liter bags, for a total of 8 bottles of wine in all.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love these too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's demented and hilarious


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

What a great idea!! My party goers are all underage, otherwise I would totally be borrowing this design.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Jamie - what if you created blood/plasma labels on Capri Sun bags? They couldn't go in a cooler, but they could sit in a fridge. That could be fun.


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

That would be cool! Thanks for the idea Kate.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is every bit as clever as the other!


----------

